# Stitches is Asking for a New Greeting!



## LinDUNguin (Sep 29, 2013)

It's a 16 character limit, so none of the greetings I had in mind fit  Does anyone else have any ideas? (Also, sorry if I'm posting this on the wrong board, I'm new to the Bell Tree Forums; if I've posted this under the correct board, could someone please direct me to the correct one?)


----------



## Farobi (Sep 29, 2013)

Stuff'

It's like Sup, but with an ironic twist hahahahahah.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Sep 29, 2013)

"Stitch me up!" Heh.


----------



## kite (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm not very creative, so I just use:
- friendly friend
- salutations
- greetings agent

or something generic to that extent. >_>


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 29, 2013)

"stuffin' up?" like "something up?"
i dunno stuffin and something sound way off but it's still cute o3o


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 29, 2013)

"Button" sounds cute


----------



## LinDUNguin (Sep 29, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> "stuffin' up?" like "something up?"
> i dunno stuffin and something sound way off but it's still cute o3o



Thanks, I very much life "Stuffin' up?"  I'll use that!

- - - Post Merge - - -



in-a-pickle said:


> "Button" sounds cute



:0 That's cute too. I think I'll use that for his catchphrase.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 29, 2013)

I*love*Stitch*me*up.


----------



## aetherene (Sep 29, 2013)

My Stitches' greeting is "Hey stuff and fluff!"


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 29, 2013)

"Build A Bear"


----------



## Boccages (Sep 29, 2013)

? Please move out*?*would be my answer. Fugly dead cub.


----------



## rivulet (Sep 29, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> ? Please move out*?*would be my answer. Fugly dead cub.



 omg D:


----------

